#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Musical windkracht 8

## DJ-Jan

Hallo,

Ik heb samen met dj-vince voor de 3de keer de musical van de Theresiaschool gedaan.
We doen dat met veel plezier en leren er ieder jaar weer van.
Graag jullie tips en en verbeterpuntjes.
We hopen volgend jaar over een backdrop te kunnen beschikken en het front/backlight te verbeteren
Ook willen we dan alles afrokken.
Foto's : Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

Ik wacht op jullie reacties,

Mvg,

Jan v/d Linden

Apparatuurlijst:

licht/truss:
4x par 56 floorspot (gehuurd)
8x par 56 short
2x Eurolite TS-255 (gehuurd)
1x showtec phantom HTI-150
1x showtec multidim
1x showtec light desk pro 136
1x showtec lite-4
1x showtec dj-switch
2x aztek AB-1200 (1 gehuurd)
2x manfrotto wind-up 087 (gehuurd)
6 meter prolyte truss X30V

Geluid:
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]1x Behringer UB2442FX (gehuurd)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]1x Sennheiser EW-300 (gehuurd)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]3x Sennheiser E-845, zang (gehuurd)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]2x Sennheiser E-835, spraak (gehuurd)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]4x [FONT=Verdana]Microfoonstatief[/FONT] K&M (gehuurd)
2x pioneer CDJ-400 (gehuurd)
1x B-52 devastator set
2x DAP MC-10
1x DAP palladium P-1200
1x DAP Cesium 300

Bekabeling:
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]4x Linekabel XLR 2,5 meter (gehuurd)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]1x Linekabel XLR 5 meter (gehuurd)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]11x Linekabel XLR 10 meter (gehuurd)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]12x Shuko 2,5 meter (gehuurd)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]4x Shuko 5 meter (gehuurd)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]6x Shuko 10 meter (gehuurd)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]1x Shuko 25 meter (gehuurd)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]1x Shuko Haspel 40 meter (gehuurd)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]9x Verdeelblok 3x220 (gehuurd)[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## dj-vince

jan,
je mag best zeggen dat je het met mij doet, en het is al de derde keer;P

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Wat me direct opvalt is dat de kleuren van het tegenlicht ronduit lelijk zijn, ook vraag ik me af of de movingheads en scanners werkelijk toegevoegde waarde hadden, zoals ik op de foto's kan zien zou ik zeggen van niet.

Begrijp ik het goed dat die 4 vloerspots je enige 'frontlicht' zijn? Lijkt me eigenlijk een beetje weinig?

En dan de microfoons: op sommige foto's zie ik heel erg strakke kabels lopen, kon je niet voor draadloos kiezen?

Ook zie ik dat je de piano hebt proberen uit te versterken met één SM58, ik vraag me af in hoeverre dat een succes was?! Normaal gesproken gebruik je voor een piano tenminste twee (condensator) microfoons (één voor de hoge en één voor de lage tonen in de piano).

Graag nog wat toelichting.  :Wink: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## DJ-Jan

Allereerst was er geen budget voor meer draadlozen mic's en ten tweede was er van te voren niet aangegeven dat er een piano ( + band) aanwezig zou zijn.
Dat van die frontlights proberen we volgend jaar optelossen door fresnels of PC's te huren. Was dit jaar nog geen budget voor.
Iedergeval bedankt voor je reactie ik zal volgend jaar proberen twee condensator microfoons te huren als er weer een piano aanwezig is.

Mvg,

Jan v/d Linden

----------


## DJ-Jan

verder nog mensen met verbeterpunten ( zullen er genoeg zijn)

----------


## Caspero

Ik ben geen lichtman, maar had je nu niet het probleem dat je links alleen maar rood tegen licht had en rechts alleen geel? Lijkt me niet erg makkelijk om vanuit uiterst recht zoveel mogelijk van het podium geel te krijgen? :Wink: 

Ik denk inderdaad dat die heads en scanners niet erg veel toevoegde aan het geheel... Had dat geld uitgegeven aan extra kabels, frontverlichting en/of microfoons :Smile: 

PS. FOH netjes afrokken is ook altijd een hele verbetering :Smile:

----------


## dj-vince

ja dat probleem met die kleuren hadden we inderdaad, we hadden maar een vierkanaals dimmer dus vandaar.front verlichting gaan we ook aanpakken volgend jaar zoals jan al zij met fresnels of pc's. en ook afrokken gaan we doen voor de net heid, bedankt voor de tip!

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Zelfs met 4 PAR 56 op het front, moet er meer uit te halen zijn. Plaats een statiefje links en rechts met elk 2 parren, en je hebt al veel beter frontje. 
Ik vraag me dan wel beetje af, stellen jullie wel goed prioriteiten? 
Wél een movinghead en 2 scans huren, maar geen goed frontlicht? geen extra dimmer etc :Wink: 
Zelfde geldt eigenlijk voor de Pioneer CDJ-400's. Het is toch een musical? Lijkt mij dat je daar maar 1 cdtje voor nodig hebt :Wink: 

Probeer hier goed op te letten!

Enne, PAR 56 is geen voetlicht hea, daar gebruik je sunstrips voor :Smile: 

Ik doe al jaren basisschoolmusicals met 12x par 56 short op het front, gaat prima. Wel hier en daar een speciaaltje voor net die ene solo, of net dat ene decorstuk :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Zelf 3 jaar geleden ook Windkracht 8 gedaan, hier in Groningen van de Boerhaveschool. Als ik het me nog goed herinner toen met 2x nexo ps 10 op front, setje parren als front en 2 scans als tegenlicht :Cool:

----------


## dj-vince

ok weer bedankt voor de tips, we gaan hier op door!

----------


## DJ-Jan

CDJ-400 kregen we als een soort kado van het verhuurbedrijf bovendien draaien we altijd nog een paar uur na de musical
De movinghead was niet gehuurd die hadden we al.
Sunstrips had het verhuurbedrijf niet maar bedankt voor de tip over het frontlicht

Mvg,

Jan v/d Linden

----------


## Jorg

Haha wel grappig, die musical heb ik in juli ook nog geschoven... Wij deden echter alleen het audio gedeelte. Blijft altijd leuk zo'n schooldingetje... :Embarrassment:

----------


## dj-vince

zeker weten en daarom doen we het volgend jaar weer!;P

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Ik vind het in inder geval heel netjes hoe jullie met deze opbouwende kritiek omgaan. 

Jullie komen er wel :Wink:

----------


## dj-vince

dank je wel, en dat was wel de bedoeling. :Smile:  en jullie natuurlijk bedankt voor die opbouwende kritiek

----------


## laserguy

> Ik vind het in inder geval heel netjes hoe jullie met deze opbouwende kritiek omgaan.



Je neemt me de woorden uit de mond! Inderdaad heel goed bezig.
Laten we alvast uitkijken naar de foto's van volgende aflevering!

----------


## Leks

hey TS

het gaat de goede kant op  :Smile: 

maar nog een paar tips:

gebruik theaterlicht ipv par 56
liever 1 1kw fresnell dan 2 par 56's als tegen licht

2 pc's 1kw in de zaal op statief 1 l een r ( nettjes met kleppen) 

1 profieltje voor special samen op een statief met front.

en wees creatief met bouwlampen en doek/golfplaat erg tof effect voor amper een cent.

groeten, leks

----------


## Tom van Kameren

Jongens,

Jullie moeten me even helpen met het musicalgedeelte. Wat ik op de foto's zie is een basisschool bonte avond. Met 14 verschillende acts, rare pakjes, schattige decortjes en veelgebruikte bladmuziek.

Dus gewoon lekker van voor verlichten die boel, leuk kleurtje derbij. En bij de dansnummers lekker disco-en. Geen haan die er naar kraait. Als de kids het maar leuk hebben en de ouders de gezichtjes maar kunnen zien.

Ik heb menig geluidsman een vleugel uit horen versterken met een sm58. Geen punt, zeker niet voor zo'n producties, even plopkap deraf, maar misschien handig hem bij de snaren plaatsen ipv het triplex aan de achterkant.

Niets meer aan doen, lekker zo doorgaan!

----------


## dj-vince

die stukjes die je ziet is niet de musical, zijn de voorstukjes als afschijd vandaar. wij vonden i d d ook al dat we het redelijk goed deden maar goed, het kan natuurlijk altijd beter!!!

----------


## DJ-Jan

Allemaal ontzettend bedankt voor deze tips,
Krijg al helemaal zin in volgend jaar ( zal ook zeker hier weer foto's plaatsen)
Volgend jaar is het in een nieuwe locatie met eigen PC's of fresnell.
Dus dat scheelt ook weer een hoop.

Mvg,

Jan v/d Linden

----------


## dj-vince

> Je neemt me de woorden uit de mond! Inderdaad heel goed bezig.
> Laten we alvast uitkijken naar de foto's van volgende aflevering!



zul je toch nog even moeten wachten, volgende is pas volgend jaar juli :Smile:

----------


## DJ-Emile

Ten eerste Mooie special effects maar
Als je met 2 parren door elkaar gaat schijnen krijgt dat een raar effect
Was die moving head van Jullie?
Verder mooie apperatuur Vooral Pioneer cdj-400
Zelf gebruik ik cdj-1000 maar dat is je eigen keus
Hadden jullie nog dimmers gebruikt
Succes met de volgende musical

Mvg,
DJ Emile

----------


## SPS

> die stukjes die je ziet is niet de musical, zijn de voorstukjes als *afschijd* vandaar. wij vonden i d d ook al dat we het redelijk goed deden maar goed, het kan natuurlijk altijd beter!!!



 
Wat moet ik me daar bij voorstellen? :Cool: 
Koeien schijten, en mensen nemen afscheid... toch :Wink:

----------


## Flash experience

Ziet er niet slecht uit maar misschien twee fourbartje hangen of wat extra bekabelen. Zodat je links en rechts de zelfde kleuren hebt en een bredere spreiding. Verder 1 movinghead in de midden is ook niet zo super. Niet echt symetrisch misschien opteren een tweede bij te hangen ofwel extra parren in de plaats. Verder netjes doekje hangen niet enken in de front maar ook voor de ''regietafel'' zodat ook dit netjes eruit ziet zodat de mensen in de zaal het ook netjes zien.

----------


## dj-vince

bedankt voor de tips, hier gaan we aan werken!
ook is het vanaf dit jaar in een nieuw gebouw, dus wordt ook gelijk een heel nieuw licht plan.

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Ten eerste Mooie special effects maar
> Als je met 2 parren door elkaar gaat schijnen krijgt dat een raar effect Hoe bedoel je dit? bedoel je dat we 2 lampen met dezelfde kleurenfilter naast elkaar aanzetten?
> Was die moving head van Jullie? Ja
> Verder mooie apperatuur Vooral Pioneer cdj-400
> Zelf gebruik ik cdj-1000 maar dat is je eigen keus We hadden cdj-200 gehuurd maar we kregen uiteindelijk de 400 natuurlijk werken wij ook het liefst met cdj-100 maar daar was geen budget voor
> Hadden jullie nog dimmers gebruikt Ja, 1x de showtec multidim
> Succes met de volgende musical Dankje
> 
> Mvg,
> DJ Emile



Bedankt voor je reactie  :Smile:

----------


## PeterZwart

mmh.. ik ben dan ook nog van mening dat niet alles met bewegend licht hoeft.. tenzij de show er naartoe staat.. maar dat lijkt me niet bij een musical-tje..

front opmerking is inderdaad ook mijn conclusie, gewoon 2x 1kw-er erop en je komt heel ver.. gewoon 2 of 4 balkjes tegenlicht en je hebt ook een prima showtje..

----------


## DJ-Emile

Zelf woon ik in bilthoven 
Was het in de theresia in bilthoven?
Maar ik programeer van tevoren de show al 
Dan hoef ik niet tijdens de show te programeren (met de moving head en scanners)

Bye Dj-emile

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Zelf woon ik in bilthoven 
> Was het in de theresia in bilthoven?
> Maar ik programeer van tevoren de show al 
> Dan hoef ik niet tijdens de show te programeren (met de moving head en scanners)
> 
> Bye Dj-emile



Wat is de wereld toch weer klein,
Het was inderdaad de Theressiaschool.
We hadden helaas wat problemen met het programeren van de show maar die zijn nu opgelost ( met de hand doen is ook weer een leuke uitdaging  :Smile:  )

----------


## dj-vince

wereld is zeker klein, en als je wil kan je wel een keer komen kijken.

----------


## DJ-Emile

Dj jan
Volgens mij heb ik jou weleens in real life gezien
op een feestje in bilthoven Hugo en Quinten werden 12
We moesten doen een bal doorgeven en toen stopte jij de music
Ik moest een paar keer schuifelen!1 :Mad:  :Mad: 

Bye

----------


## DJ-Jan

Dat was inderdaad dat feestje  :Smile: 
Je schuifelde ook zooo goed dus ik dacht laat ik de muziek wat vaker bij jou stoppen.

----------


## DJ-Emile

Weet jij nog een goed setje
Voor geluid ik ga graag met actieve speakers met ingebouwde versterker!
Kheb niet zo'n hoog budget voor b-52 dus weet je iets

----------


## DJ-Emile

Heb jij nog een drive in show
Met website ofzo kan ik kijken leuk :0

Of wat foto's 


bye 
Dj emile

----------


## DJ-Jan

Als je je profiel invult dan kunnen we dit via de mail doen, modje vind dit niet zo leuk  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

This inderdaad nu meer msn dan een forum :Wink:

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

Al met al kan het licht gebeuren wel wat beter. maar dat is het ergste nog niet. kijk nu naar het aanzicht van de Dj. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ik zal persoonlijk het uiterlijk aanpakken. dit geeft 100% een professioneel aanzicht. je komt beter voor de dag en je bent je kabels kwijt :Wink:

----------


## DeejayTim

Ik draai o.a op straatfeesten en woon ook in Bilthoven :Embarrassment:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ik draai o.a op straatfeesten en woon ook in Bilthoven



Nou WELKOM Deejay Tim,

Als je dat nou invult in je profiel, en nog wat meer dingetjes...

dan was dit misschien toch een nuttige bijdrage aan dit forum :Embarrassment: .

Groeten John
er komt een tijd dat ik het WEL kan laten :Big Grin: ,maar nu nog even niet :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## dj-vince

haha, wat veel dj hier in bilthoven zeg! moeten we een keer een dj contest houden;p

----------


## DeejayTim

> haha, wat veel dj hier in bilthoven zeg! moeten we een keer een dj contest houden;p



Ja, inderdaad :Wink:  Ken er nog wel een paar die ook deejayen!! Nadeel is, is dat er helaas veel concurrentie is :Frown: ...

----------


## dj-vince

ja dat is waar, maar aan de andere kant als je dan 1 e of 2de ofzo bent, ben je wel de beste dj van bilthoven :Wink:

----------


## DJ-Jan

Alvast even een update voor volgende keer...

We hebben dan 4x martin mac250, we kijken nog hoe we het gaan doen met de fresnels. En we besturen het waarschijnlijk met Freestyler en een showmaster 24

----------


## DJ-Emile

Dj vince wat is jou apperatuur lijstje?
Mvg,
Emile
(Bilthoven :P)

----------


## dj-vince

niet heel erg goed, heb 2 x dap audio ds 300 tl en ga een numark  dxm 09 kopen waarschijnlijk. heb wel al met andere spullen gedraaid, alleen dat was toen gehuurd. ook heb ik een tijdje virtual dj gedraaid, ik gebruik dit nog steeds wel een beetje erbij, is altijd wel handig. wat is jou lijstje? en leeftijd?

----------


## dj-vince

> Alvast even een update voor volgende keer...
> 
> We hebben dan 4x martin mac250, we kijken nog hoe we het gaan doen met de fresnels. En we besturen het waarschijnlijk met Freestyler en een showmaster 24



jan, ga je een showmast 24 nemen??? moeten we toch weer ff praten;p :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DeejayTim

Mijn lijstje b.t.w. is: 

-Us Blaster usb 7313 (wordt een Numark cdn 35)
-Us Blaster usb 7000 (mixer, wordt binnenkort een 200Fx of vmx 1000)
- Dap racklight
-Cortex HDC-3000 (voor je mp3'tjes :Wink: )
- Behringer Ep-1500
-2x Phonic SEM-715 (zéér interressante speakers voor die prijs..)
- Flightcase 19" 4he hoog, 12he diep aan de bovenkant.
- 1x Samson R21S microfoon + standaard
- Sony *MDR*-NC60 koptelefoon

Ik heb wel eens met Pioneer cdj 200/ 400 's gedraaid in combinatie met een 5000Fx van Numark en dat is leuk :Smile: .

Gr Tim

----------


## moderator

> Ja, inderdaad Ken er nog wel een paar die ook deejayen!! Nadeel is, is dat er helaas veel concurrentie is...



Nou, ik heb een getalenteerde dj uit Bilthoven dit jaar wederom vier dagen als collega in Harmelen!

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Nou, ik heb een getalenteerde dj uit Bilthoven dit jaar wederom vier dagen als collega in Harmelen!



 
Wat een mazzelaar  :Big Grin: 

Ik moet nog wel wat jaartjes wachten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dj-vince

jan, moet ik mij aangesproken voelen? :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## DeejayTim

> Dj vince wat is jou apperatuur lijstje?
> Mvg,
> Emile
> (Bilthoven :P)



 
Zo Emile, ik zie dat jij hier ook al een profiel hebt :Smile:

----------


## DeejayTim

> Mijn lijstje b.t.w. is: 
> 
> -Us Blaster usb 7313 (wordt een Numark cdn 35)
> -Us Blaster usb 7000 (mixer, wordt binnenkort een 200Fx of vmx 1000)
> - Dap racklight
> -Cortex HDC-3000 (voor je mp3'tjes)
> - Behringer Ep-1500
> -2x Phonic SEM-715 (zéér interressante speakers voor die prijs..)
> - Flightcase 19" 4he hoog, 12he diep aan de bovenkant.
> ...



 
Update:

-Numark CDN 95
-Numark C3Fx
-Cortex HDC 3000
I.p.v cdn 35, 200fx e.d.

Komt nog een actief subje aan (te denken aan DAP AX18B active of iets uit de B-52 ACT-serie), en nog wat truss en licht statieven..

----------


## T_Sound

Vorig jaar heb ik voor de basisschool in mijn woonplaats de musical geschoven die in de topic titel staat, 
dit jaar schuif ik weer voor diezelfde school, alleen is er nog niet bekent wek stuk het gaat worden.
Wel weet ik dat er het volgende zo goed als komt te staan: 
- 4x acousticline CT-12jes komen (2x front, 2x Delay/ondersteuningssetje) - 2x T.Amp TA2400 ampjes
- 4x Audix adx 51 tbv. opvangen spraak
- 2x T.bone draadloze mic (weet ff niet welke serie, maar ik vindt uhm goed genoeg) tbv. Zang en presentatie
- 1x Laptop tbv. geluiden en muziek afspelen
- 1x dubbele cdspeler als backup/discofeestje/afterparty muziekbron
- 1x DDX3216 mixing console
- 8x Ledpar tbv. Tegenlicht (4x achter, 4x middenboven)
- 4x 500w fressnel/pc (even kijken wat het beste uitkomt) tbv. Frontlicht
- 3x clubscan 250w tbv. Stukjes waarin gezongen wordt/opgetreden wordt en natuurlijk voor de afterparty
- Martin Lightjockey met midi controler of Chamsys pc met mini-wing tbv. aanstuuring licht.

Alles is van mijzelf behalve:
- 4x Audix mic's
- de pc's of fresnels voro het frontlicht

Ik denk zon beetje dat dit het lijstje is, het duurt nog even, dus er kan hier en daar nog wat veranderen, maar dat zien we dan wel.

T_Sound

----------


## dj-vince

ok mooi. wij zijn her nog niet mee bezig, heb nu ook examens. we gaan er denk ik zo rond eind mei mee beginnen, moeten nog maar eens ff kijken :Wink:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Vind het altijd wel knap dat de materiaallijstjes al klaar zijn voordat men uberhaupt weet welk stuk er gespeeld gaat worden!

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Vind het altijd wel knap dat de materiaallijstjes al klaar zijn voordat men uberhaupt weet welk stuk er gespeeld gaat worden!



Tja, als je je complete inventaris inzet is een lijstje maken niet moeilijk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dj-vince

daar heb je idd gelijk in mark, doen wij ook nooit :Wink:  eind mei is de musical bekent, en dan zullen wij ong. eind mei ook ermee beginnen...

----------


## Whitefarmer

Een week of 2 geleden in de lokale sporthal de 'Windkracht 6' musical 'Kalief Bolimianus' verzorgt.

Het was een low (NO) budgetklus! In overleg met de organisatie zijn de volgende materialen beschikbaar gesteld.

Geluid
Front:4 stuks 4 acoustic FCS-115M 450W/8ohm op statief
op een Phonic XP-3000 amp (1100/4)
monitor:
1 groepje van 2 stuks EV zx1 op de amp van de powered mixer (400/4)
2 DAP headsetjes (huidskleur druppeltje) type weet ik zo niet.
Presentatrice/voice-over 1 Sennheiser freeport handheld
soloinstrumenten 1 EV RE20
spare Sennheiser E835 op een touwtje(just in case)
mixer Yamaha EMX 2000

Licht
Front:
Achter in de 2 hoeken van de sporthal elk een T4 Par 64 NSP 500W om het 'orkest en koor' aan te lichten.
Op de hoeken van het podium elk een t4 Par 56 NSP 300W om de tafel en 'troon' uit te lichten (van elke kant 1 spot op de solistenplek gericht).

tegen:
op de grond verdeeld 8 stuks chauvet ledrain 64, om wat kleur/sfeer te brengen.
2 showtec 'vlamschalen' (sfeer) op de voorrand van het podium.

Boven/achter 'orkest/harmonie' een t4 Par 56 FL 300W om bladmuziek leesbaar te maken. 

Showtec pro136 lichttafeltje.

Er waren een slordige 700-800 bezoekers die allemaal aandacht hadden voor de show, derhalve geen problemen gehad met verstaanbaarheid.
Grootste probleem was nog de (250) kinderen harder laten zingen dan de harmonie (40 pers) kon spelen. Harmonie en koor waren NIET uitversterkt.

Vanuit het publiek gezien (gehele lange zijde van de sporthal) stond het podium in het midden, met daarvoor het koor, en links daarvan de harmonie, met een uitloop naar achteren zodat ook links naast het podium harmonie zat.
Rechts van het podium waren kraampjes ingericht voor ledenwerving enz.

Zelf heb ik helaas geen foto's gemaakt, hier enkele impressies van anderen.

De Kalief (veelvraat) achter zijn 'tussendoortje'.



Links het podium(pje), met daarvoor het koor.



Presentatrice voor het podium, frontspeakers zichtbaar op de hoeken van het podium.



Solistjes voor het podium.



Meer solisten.



Aandachtig publiek, met op de voorgrond het koor.




De organisatie was zeer tevreden.

Showtje duurde 50 minuten.

Ik leer van jullie opmerkingen (voor zover dat met deze foto's te doen is).

Meer foto's volgen bij beschikbaarheid.

----------


## dj-vince

@john, wat heeft dit precies met onze musical te maken?? :Wink:  maar opzich ziet het er prima uit, basic maar prima. ik vind alleen, maar dat is mijn mening, dat je zo die parren zonder filter erg koud licht geeft. voor orkest aanlichten prima, maar voor podium licht vind ik een beetje erg koud. ik had daar met wat kleurtjes gewerkt, of iig een floodlight filter. :Wink:  maar verder, nogmaals, opzich prima, en water staat is wel netjes :Wink:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> @john, wat heeft dit precies met onze musical te maken??



Ik dacht ik borduur door op het windkracht 8 topic uit 2008 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .





> ... dat je zo die parren zonder filter erg koud licht geeft. voor orkest aanlichten prima, maar voor podium licht vind ik een beetje erg koud. ik had daar met wat kleurtjes gewerkt, of iig een floodlight filter.



Ik heb op het podium geen (152) filter gebruikt, omdat de spots zeker niet vol open zouden gaan, en bij een mindere output geven ze toch een warme kleur.

Voor de solisten had ik wellicht wel een 152 erin kunnen doen, want die moesten wel vol aan :Embarrassment: .

----------


## dj-vince

ok, maar ik dacht is iets kompleet anders, vandaar maargoed.. :Wink:  ik had idd wel een 152 erin gedaan, maar ja wie ben ik :Smile:

----------

